# Floating Shelves



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My daughter asked if I could make her some floating shelves. Well, yeah! :grin:

She found some she liked so I went with 



 for inspiration.

The frames are made out of 2x4 pieces milled so they fit inside the box with a little wiggle room for alignment.

The boxes are made from the project panels sold by Lowe's. The wood is stainable Lodgepole Pine. Looks like white pine to me.

They were easy to build. We used Rustoleum Kona stain and then several coats of clear finish.

She loves them. Oh, we had a little help with the installation! :grin::grin::grin: Yep, another apprentice in the making. Blondie's little brother.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Super cool Mike . I love floating shelves , and I think you've inspired me to make some for my bathroom.
Mike , do the finished pieces just slide into place and not require a screw to secure them ?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice Mike - who won the tug-of-war over the mounting bracket??


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Nice Mike - who won the tug-of-war over the mounting bracket??


I did. We had to stage it. He is too fast. He would hand it to me and do something else. My wife wasn't quick enough with the camera so we had to stage one.

Funny - I had the boxes out in their garage so I could drill a couple of holes on top for the screws we used to secure the boxes to the frames. After drilling a pilot hole with a chamfer bit, I raked the sawdust off with my hand and moved over to drill the other one. Bubba stuck his little battery powered screwdriver in the hole and ran it for a few seconds, then raked the sawdust off with his other hand! Just like me. :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I just watched the video and it seems like they just slide into place . Can't see that being and issue . I think in my case I'd build them so there wasn't much wriggle room , and fit kind of snug . 
I sure like them ,and they certainly seem easy to implement


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice Mike. The raw material came from 2 1/2 to 3 hrs south of me and about 5 or 6 west of Rick.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I read through and looked at the first pic before noticing who posted this. I saw the pocket holes in 2x and thought, "wait, I've seen those before". They were held in place with your modified clamps!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice project. Never thought of the setup that you show.
MT, I just thought- when the kids are out of diapers, we will be in them.:surprise:


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

nice job Mike. That is a mighty fine apprentice you have. Those moments must be very special.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was impressed in the video when that young lady put all her weight on the 2/4's secured with just pocket screws .
Gotta love pocket hole jigs.

Although I can't see the screws you've put in the tops Mike , I'm almost debating on using magnets inside . When I slide the finished outside shelf on , the magnets would be embedded in the ends of the wood frame and underneath the front surface of the shelf .
I may be over thinking this lol 

My other idea is to make the inside frame a smidgen to wide (or to tall) , then after the shelf is built , keep on cutting a small amount off of the inside frame on my table saw till to it slides in firmly


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Those turned out nice and the mounting is much sturdier looking than some plans I've seen.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TenGees said:


> Those turned out nice and the mounting is much sturdier looking than some plans I've seen.


Same here Paul . I'm wondering what the height limit would be ? Meaning I wonder how thin the shelf can be made and still have enough strength .
The height of those do look good though . 

Mike ,did you cut the inside frame 3" tall , as it doesn't look like a full 2/4 standing on end ?


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

"[pocket holes]... is the strongest form of joinery that you can use with two pieces of wood..." Really?



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Same here Paul . I'm wondering what the height limit would be ? Meaning I wonder how thin the shelf can be made and still have enough strength .


It depends on what you want to put on the shelf. My brother made these back in October.



> My hidden bracket system worked out very well. I used a half inch by half-inch rabbit bit on the router along each edge and in the center of the back of the shelf. Then I cut out half inch by half inch oak strips and I pre-drilled and mounted into the wall and slid the shelf right over them. The oak is strong, just one screw down from the top to set it. They were pretty snug on the ledgers.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Your brother did a good job . I have to say floating shelves are the coolest


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I texted him the link to this thread so he called me. He pointed out that his shelves are supported on three sides. If you wanted to do floating shelf using one of these brackets, You would need to cut the drywall back so the bracket can be lag screwed directly to the stud. Too much weight on one of these brackets would crush the drywall.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Everand thanks for the heads up . I think I'm going to make some deeper simular to Mikes .
Here's where they would work great , on the left above the toilet . I built the wall out on the right in order to counter sink a medicine cabinet in , but I used a round edge for the corner where you mud .
So I'm thinking, keep the shelves narrower than the whole width of that space , or they may look odd .
Sorry for sidetracking your thread Mike


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking good Rick, I agree they would look better floating free rather than going from edge to short rounded edge there. Is that where you used a router to make room for the pocket hole 2x4?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

;1424225 said:


> Looking good Rick, I agree they would look better floating free rather than going from edge to short rounded edge there. Is that where you used a router to make room for the pocket hole 2x4?


Yes it worked out very well . Hopefully I never damaged the router with that foam dust .
Gotta love pocket holes !


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mike, I think something like this would look very nice. Drill in from the side & router out a rectangle to fit, attach with 2 small wood screws.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I googled floating shelves and came across some reall neat ideas .
Obviously it would only work in certain circumstances


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I didn't see the slot holes till after I posted. Don't like them for a screw. This might look a lot better.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tonto1 said:


> I didn't see the slot holes till after I posted. Don't like them for a screw. This might look a lot better.


Those are kinda cool . Unnecessary though unless you want very thin shelves . 

I'm going to copy Mikes shelves internal setup closely , but I will be painted them grey I'm thinking , as I don't think the wood theme is going to work well in my bathroom . Use wood inside and 1/2" mdf for the shelf itself .
Definitely like the way Mikes turned out though


----------



## Gr8trim4u (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice shelves Mike. Here is a magnetic system used on handrails that may work. 

Invis Mx2 - Lamello AG


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gr8trim4u said:


> Nice shelves Mike. Here is a magnetic system used on handrails that may work.
> 
> Invis Mx2 - Lamello AG


Now just when I thought I'd seen everything. Who the heck comes up with these ideas lol


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Nice project. Never thought of the setup that you show.
> *MT, I just thought- when the kids are out of diapers, we will be in them*.:surprise:


LMAO...now I have to go change my depends...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

As usual, Mike...excellent work...must be special to work with your "apprentice"...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the kudos. Looks like it has generated some inspiration for some of y'all.

Here are a few thoughts...random thoughts.
- The thinnest frame members are 1 1/2 x 1 1/2.
- The frames are attached to the wall stud with a couple of 3 inch construction screws (via #25 Torx head). They are sturdy, but just remember, these are light duty and not meant to hold heavy stuff. Toilet paper and pictures, etc.
- For attaching the frames where there is only one stud, a toggle bolt (or something similar) has to be used. I have found these toggle bolts (see pic below) to be the easiest to install and work great. When installing, I determine where the stud is, and where the toggle bolt will go. Then I install the toggle bolt first, level the frame, and then drive in the construction screws into the stud. Really is an easy installation.

- Wiggle room is a good thing to have. If you are installing more than one shelf, a little side to side adjustment is a good thing so you can align the shelves vertically. I don't see a need for a snug fit. Probably because my snug would turn out to be too snug. In fact, on a couple of the frames, I attached the end support arms about an 1/8th inch inboard just in case I had to trim the back piece if it was too snug.

- I attached the boxes with 2 wood screws on top. They are there just to keep the box from moving around.

Hope this helps.

Note: I do have drawings if anyone is interested.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Everand thanks for the heads up . I think I'm going to make some deeper simular to Mikes .
> Here's where they would work great , on the left above the toilet . I built the wall out on the right in order to counter sink a medicine cabinet in , but I used a round edge for the corner where you mud .
> So I'm thinking, keep the shelves narrower than the whole width of that space , or they may look odd .
> Sorry for sidetracking your thread Mike


If you look closely at my pics, you will see one bathroom (the guest room) with a pair of shelves that are 20 inches wide. Basically the same width as the top of the toilet.

In the other bathroom, the shelves go all the way across the wall, except for about 3/4 inch. I built them that way so I could get them on the wall and not get jammed trying to fit them. And once installed, they look good. That might be good for you since the wall corners aren't 90 deg.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> For attaching the frames where there is only one stud, a toggle bolt (or something similar) has to be used. I have found these toggle bolts (see pic below) to be the easiest to install and work great. When installing, I determine where the stud is, and where the toggle bolt will go. Then I install the toggle bolt first, level the frame, and then drive in the construction screws into the stud. Really is an easy installation.


Not "or something similar" use this kind only! All the others are a waste of time and money. I have used pretty much every anchor type available, for heavy things these are the only choice. For lighter weight drywall anchors use this style from Lowes https://www.amazon.com/TOGGLER-SnapSkru-Self-Drilling-Drywall-Anchor/dp/B00ZSYPAX0 There is another brand that looks very similar to this but not quite as good. This one splits down the middle, so if you remove it from the wall you can reinstall it again. The other version (from HD) split half way up the shank making it not reuseable.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> If you look closely at my pics, you will see one bathroom (the guest room) with a pair of shelves that are 20 inches wide. Basically the same width as the top of the toilet.
> 
> In the other bathroom, the shelves go all the way across the wall, except for about 3/4 inch. I built them that way so I could get them on the wall and not get jammed trying to fit them. And once installed, they look good. That might be good for you since the wall corners aren't 90 deg.


Yes when I seen your narrow version , they were the ones that I think will work . I may go a bit wider , but not by much .
You did a great job there Mike , and it changed how I'm going to proceed . 
Originally I was going get a large canvas print of Mona Lisa, and photoshop here eyes looking down , and put the print in that empty space .
But after seeing your floating shelves , I want to build and install them instead of a picture .
It's my only bathroom and it's not that large , so the more shelving and storage the better IMO .

As I mentioned I don't think the stained wood look is going to work in my theme , so I'm going to use 1/2" mdf for the outer shell of the shelf, and paint them a light grey


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Everend said:


> Not "or something similar" use this kind only! All the others are a waste of time and money. I have used pretty much every anchor type available, for heavy things these are the only choice. For lighter weight drywall anchors use this style from Lowes https://www.amazon.com/TOGGLER-SnapSkru-Self-Drilling-Drywall-Anchor/dp/B00ZSYPAX0 There is another brand that looks very similar to this but not quite as good. This one splits down the middle, so if you remove it from the wall you can reinstall it again. The other version (from HD) split half way up the shank making it not reuseable.


These are great when the load is straight down the wall such as a cabinet or shelf bracket. Once you get a single shelf, no bracket, the torque tends to pull out from the wall, not down. Have one with just a small portable phone, a pad and some pencils, that is drooping after 3 months.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike these look just like yours . This isn't you 30 years ago is it?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rick,

You can hide the money for your insulation in the hollow part of the shelf when you mount them so you know where it is when you get ready to insulate the shop!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Rick,
> 
> You can hide the money for your insulation in the hollow part of the shelf when you mount them so you know where it is when you get ready to insulate the shop!


That's good thinking right there , but I think Nostradamus predicted the end of the World before I get my garage insulated . Well that's unless there's some extraterrestrial intervention :grin:


I found another one for MT to build


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Mike these look just like yours . This isn't you 30 years ago is it?


Hmmm...not me. I was much more handsome than that dude! :surprise:>


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> Rick,
> 
> You can hide the money for your insulation in the hollow part of the shelf when you mount them so you know where it is when you get ready to insulate the shop!


Put a little slot in the top to turn it into a piggy bank.

There is probably a really good joke in there about it being above the toilet ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Everend said:


> Put a little slot in the top to turn it into a piggy bank.
> 
> There is probably a really good joke in there about it being above the toilet ...


Hey guys , I could build it like this one and hide my insulation stash in there


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Rainman, great idea for the end drawer. Thanks for googling the photo.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Part of tonight's job is to refinish a bathroom counter top made from live edge solid wood. The sticker on the bottom side says it was made in India and looks to be salvaged from an entertainment center. This would explain why the finish didn't hold up to the water around the sink.
Above the coutner was a floating shelf supported along the back and 4" of one edge. They installed a 1/2"x1/2" ledger then glued the shelf over the ledger. Prying it off the wall destroyed the ledger and I'll need to clean the glue out of the dado.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike,

Nice and cute helper.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Starting a new set of shelves for my wife's niece tomorrow. :surprise:

Two for the Master Bath and two for the Bedroom. I told her we would install them. I'm not taking any chances of a poor installation.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Starting a new set of shelves for my wife's niece tomorrow. :surprise:
> 
> Two for the Master Bath and two for the Bedroom. I told her we would install them. I'm not taking any chances of a poor installation.


Floating ones again ? (I'm hoping ) 

Looking forward to seeing what you build


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Floating ones again ? (I'm hoping )
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you build


Floating insulation? Im dying Rick


----------

